
Startup Offense and Defense in the Recession - todsacerdoti
http://blog.eladgil.com/2020/05/startup-offense-and-defense-in-recession.html
======
troelsSteegin
Pragmatically, it's defense, and then offense. Operationally, hunkering down
needs to be rigorous. For me, the most interesting bits are at the tail, on
offense. Locate potential markets as going up or down and ephemerally due to
COVID or longer term sustainably. That's a 2x2. Net, the author recommends
preparing to hunker 2 to 3 years...

~~~
jaxn
The hard part is when there is a offense opportunity that it at odds with the
most prudent defense. It is different for every situation and is a high stakes
game.

------
mark_l_watson
That makes sense, and I feel like copying the first part that is a general
prediction of what is to come in the economy and send it to friends and family
who suffer from too much optimism on the economy recovering quickly. I am
retired (ha!) but even so I have had his book High Growth Handbook in my book
buying wish list for along while.

Sorry for being off topic and sorry for the following rant, but I think that
the whole world is starting a permanent process of change/upheaval and not all
results will be bad. I expect cruft like stupid consumer buying of needless
shit to slow down, people and institutions will increasingly cherish strength
and long term viability. In the recent sickness of neoliberalism (basically
more rights for corporations than people) my hope is that there will be more
investments in people and training in ways that enhance technological
progress. For years the world will be harsh for the ‘bottom 50%’ but we can
hope for some sort of transformation.

~~~
H8crilA
_> For years the world will be harsh for the ‘bottom 50%’ but we can hope for
some sort of transformation._

All I want for Christmas [in 2020] is for that "bottom 50%" to not pick up
pitchforks. Never forget serious tail risks. Will we still be using the same
system of currency 5 years from now? Will entire stock markets become
nationalized? Will we get true dictators in some "medium quality" countries or
perhaps even in some "high quality" countries? Will China survive the massive
lack of demand without political or military turmoil?

~~~
mark_l_watson
good questions! I don't know the answers either.

